# Jumping and Disobedience



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello!

Ruby is now five months old and I think we're starting to see some adolescent behavior. Any advice on the following would be greatly appreciated.

1-- Jumping/ Counter surfing. What's interesting about this behavior is that as soon as we saY " off" she responds, but will just keep jumping up. It seems like she knows how to get off, but we're having a hard time preventing her from actually jumping. People have told us to put a leash on her so when she jumps we can step on the leash. We tried that once and she just sat on the floor and chewed her leash...haha 

2--Listening to commands in public. How do you translate good indoor training to outdoor? 
She passed the A.K.C Gold Star puppy class in the early winter and understands basic commands, but we're having a hard time getting her attention outside when there are other people/ dogs around. She is excellent about staying with us at the beach and doesn't run off. When we call her to come at the beach, she will run towards us ( so her recall is pretty good). The main issue is getting her attention when other people/dogs are around. Our biggest fear is that she'll run up to someone who doesn't like dogs, or a little kid and we won't be able to get her attention in time.

3-- Going out just to play. When she was a little puppy, we took her outside on a leash every time to pee/poop. Now at night we'll let her out on her own and she eventually comes back within 10 minutes usually. Since we got her as a puppy, she's never gone out peed/pooped quickly and come right back inside. What's the best way to let them out to play/burn energy but also get them to poop/pee quickly. And I guess, also not trick their parents that they just want to go out all the time. We have a bell on the door and she's definitely started to abuse it! We actually took it down tonight. It's been harder than usually this week b/c she has a UTI so sometimes the excessive ringing is due to that.

Thank you all!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What your finding out, is what we all went through. You have to retrain at every new place you go when they are young. I may teach the pup something in the house, but it won't just transfer to the field. So I work on it in the back yard, next the front yard, and finally out in the field. I try and take the pup to as many places as I can while young, and still on a check cord. This way I still have some control over them, and they don't learn that not coming to me is a option.

One of the best ways of stopping a dog from counter surfing, is to keep the counters clear. I know its not a fix, but it does break the habit of them checking out the counter tops. You can just buy some cheep rope to use instead of a leash. Spay some bitter apple on it if she tries to chew when you step on it.

My female June will be 5 next month, and she will still counter surf 2 or 3 times a year. The funny thing is its always pizza.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

fullmanfamily said:


> 1-- Jumping/ Counter surfing. What's interesting about this behavior is that as soon as we saY " off" she responds, but will just keep jumping up. It seems like she knows how to get off, but we're having a hard time preventing her from actually jumping. People have told us to put a leash on her so when she jumps we can step on the leash.
> 
> 3-- Going out just to play. When she was a little puppy, we took her outside on a leash every time to pee/poop.


We have a weim pup that is a counter surfing pro - despite the fact that she's never even actually gotten anything off of them (we keep food off the counters). She drives me nuts when I'm making their Kongs though. She also knows "off" but is having trouble learning to stay off. I'm going to try the leash as well. A spray bottle works to startle her but then she climbs right back up. Going to try a can filled with pennies but I bet that'll be about the same. I searched old threads on here recently and found a couple recommendations for using Pet Corrector (compressed air) which we've already got. I'm pretty sure that will startle her more, but she's a persistent one. Keep those suggestions coming, people!  It was a LOT easier to break the habit on our V, but he's definitely not as food motivated.

For potty/play time, I would just take her out on a leash. Ask her to "potty" and if she doesn't within a few minutes, back in the house. Repeat until she gets the point that ringing the bell = potty time. I'd think that she'd catch on fairly quickly that ringing the bell isn't worth it unless she really has to go. And you're still giving her lots of potty breaks if it is in fact due to the UTI.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello,

I agree withTR that this issues makes us empathic Vizsla parents!

Leo is 8 months old and is a wonderful boy :recall perfect when calm and alone with one of us,all basic commands listened to with joy etc
But...jumping on people to show how happy he is to see them,pulling like mad when he sees another dog and...counter surfing as favourite passtime(inside).

We brought in a trainer last week that frightened us(more then he frightened Leo)cause he transformed him (10 min.)in a submissive dog that did not jump or countersurf.

We realised that we will never be able to strangle him with a collar to make him obey
So..back to positive with a little bit of reinforcement of our ability to say NO in a ferm voice.
But what works for the counters is:
1:always keep them uninteresting 
2ut a treat on the counter and then offer a higher value one when he is not jumping to get it.Train in a funny way for a few days and stay zen if he verifies from time to time the counter in spite of all that! 

As for jumping on people ,I find that TR and REM are right when saying that recall is everything:yesterday for the first time Leo choosed to come to me and leave the lady-jogger alone and he got his juicy treat and a big hug!

So...patience and...recall!


Miru&Leo


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the tips! It's been tough getting a pup in the winter. In Maine we've had really cold weather and ice, so our backyard is a bit of a skating rink. We had a few months in the fall with her, when she excelled at training then winter hit. 

It's definitely a long-term, keep at it type of thing. It cracks me up reading about everyone V's and how they all seem to love the counter surfing. She's the worst with our island, which is where we prepare all our food. We'll definitely try some of the suggestions below--I appreciate all the advice!


----------



## dripdrop (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a seven month old Vizsla puppy. We got him at five months, and the breeder informed us that he has a counter surfing problem. When we got home, we found out how true that was. The "Off" command meant nothing to him until we introduced a spray bottle full of water. When he starts to counter surf, we yell "Off" and hit him with a non-painful, but startling stream of water. Sometimes, one or two sprays were necessary, but he got the idea really fast and hardly ever counter surfs anymore. It also helps that we try to keep the counters as clean as possible.

Yes, I know this isn't good "positive reinforcement" training, and even our trainer, who recommended a prong collar and an e-collar, said using a spray bottle isn't a good thing. Maybe I messed up doing this, but it seems to have worked. Just trying to provide my own experience here.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

I've heard that lining the edges of counters with empty cans or baking sheets (just hanging over the edge) works very well. If the dog jumps up they knock it off and startle themselves with the loud noise. This way they associate the counter's punishment with the behaviour rather than your punishment with the behaviour.

Let me know if you try it!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Our weim has actually knocked over baking tins (on accident) from the counter as well as spoons, etc. and it's never phased her. Which is ironic, because as a pup she was terrified of loud noises (at least we know we desensitized her well!  ). She's shameless!

The squirt bottle does work with her but you have to be right there watching all the time. Our house has an open floor plan, and I can usually hear her jump up on the counter from the couch. So luckily I can easily tell her "off" without having to be right there seeing her do it which helps.

We were very consistent about saying "off" and physically putting her paws back on the ground. She was incessant until about 9 months and now she's pretty much given up, so I'm glad we stuck with it! Granted, there's never food left on our counters and I'm sure with that temptation she'd hop right back up there. I think one of the things that helped was she gets a "go sit down" command when I'm making her meals where she has to sit on the rug in the dining room and watch from there. It's easier for her to control herself that way instead of jumping up to see what I'm doing with her kibble  I'm sure a place command would work, too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never had a problem using a spray bottle, unless the pup likes it.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

For counter surfing, I simply used to reward for "four on the floor". Watson is going to be three soon, and he knows that the counters are off limits to him. I leave food out all the time (including treats he knows are his/bully sticks etc.) even when he's home alone, and he won't touch anything on them. I think it just takes time to teach them/for them to learn. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

You mentioned when she is outside she comes back after 10 minutes. I'm assuming that she's in a fenced in area. If that's the case, she's fine outside, just let her play and run off some energy. Be happy she's willing to play outside alone. Mine want their humans there. 

If she's outside without a fence please keep her on a leash 100% of the time. If she's roaming for 10 minutes at this young age, it will probably turn in to longer jaunts and eventually you might lose her or she'll get hit by a car. Sorry in advance if that's not the case, just don't want the beautiful baby to get away from you.


----------

